# Big Deer!



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

I thought maybe you guys would like to see this. This deer was taken by my friend in SW Iowa over the first season.

Enjoy DZ


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought I saw saddle marks on the back of that buck. What happened to the jockey after the shot?


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

They shot the jockey first to slow the big guy down. 

DZ


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

What a Giant!


----------

